# ICD-9 screening for asthma?



## kuribe (Jun 7, 2010)

What ICD-9 code would you use for asthma screening?  Can you use V81.4?


----------



## pennysueorr (Jun 8, 2010)

I would use that code. Has the doctor docuemented and signs or symptoms?


----------

